# Vibrant cobalt blue H.P.Wakelee citrate of magnesia.



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 1, 2014)

[]luckily I manage to capture this trophy!![] I'am guessing this bottle was from 1870, please correct me if I was wrong.[]Information about this bottle can be seen in this link:http://www.bottlepickers.com/bottle_articles130.htmInformation regarding value. check this link:http://www.australiandiggers.com.au/bottle-valuations-1/?s=hp+wakelee+citrate+magnesia


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 1, 2014)

Very nice cobalt blue color!Killer bottle!


----------



## Karikeller11 (Jun 1, 2014)

I have that bottle too, it is a gorgeous bottle! Great addition!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello Leonard. Great Bottle!! there is a good article over on the western bitters news website about H.P. Wakelee, a San Francisco druggist, and another pic of another citrate bottle along with the article..........Andy


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 5, 2014)

Karikeller11 said:
			
		

> I have that bottle too, it is a gorgeous bottle! Great addition!


Karikeller11 is there any hinged mold seam at the bottom of your bottle??


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 5, 2014)

luckily I manage to capture this trophy!! Where did you pick it up? These go for a pretty penny -- how much did you pay for it?


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 9, 2014)

Lordbud said:
			
		

> luckily I manage to capture this trophy!! Where did you pick it up? These go for a pretty penny -- how much did you pay for it?


I got it from San Fransisco & I have to spend few hundreds dollars for it.[&o]you seem shocked! May I know why?[]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 9, 2014)

Very nice acquisition. I'm not shocked, just impressed. I collect San Francisco bottles so it is always fun to see the high end examples. Been some very nice SF bottles going for the big bucks on ebay the past couple of months.


----------



## JustGlass (Jun 9, 2014)

Great bottle. Super nice.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's the top!![][]Thanx for all the compliment guys.[]


----------



## sandchip (Jun 27, 2014)

That thing is a smoker.  Good for you, man.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 3, 2014)

Someone posted another variant of the Wakelee bottle Here:https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Colbolt-blue-WAKELEE39S-CAMELINE-m277449.aspxThis link also interesting:http://www.westernbitters.com/2014/05/hp-wakelee.html I'am curious is there any other variant???


----------

